# Blue Rams eating Dwarf Hairgrass?



## exbf (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am new here. And i recently started my planted tank. I hope someone can give advice o me on this.

I have some dwarf hairgrass on the foreground (eleocharis acicularis) which looks to me like it's being eaten by my two small blue rams. I caught them a few times biting specifically the heads of the grass.

Maybe they'll stop. But it has been going on for two days. Does it harm the grass? or is it normal?

And also my two amano shrims are missing and they could be the culprit. Should I keep them in there?

Thank you.

Here's a pic of my blue ram and dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## strat100 (Jan 31, 2011)

My rams do that as well,every day i have to clear stems of hairgrass from the surface,they also demolished all snails in the the tank and over 100 cherry shtimp.:hungry:


----------



## exbf (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi strat100, thanks for the comment. Yes the Rams bit off the hairgrass flowers. I think the flowers is the result of emersed method of the plant. But now the flowers are gone but still doing good submerged. I can also see some small runners. 

As for the amano shrimp. I read that excel kills algae but. I didn't know too much excel will kill shrimps too. So now I'm not too sure rams ate them.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

I believe I read in another post that Excel is toxic to shrimp.


----------

